# my turn to give back, carbide cutter shaft



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, everybody has been very giving lately so i think its my turn. Here's the deal, I want to pick up 144" of 1/2 square steel rod and make 12 of 1 foot long shafts with the carbide holder slot machined and tapped for the screw, I think ill do all for the large cutter with the #8-32 threads, easy wood tool cutter ci0 for refference, I know capneddie sells the carbides really cheap. I will be picking up the steel this Saturday and machining it on my own time at work, all 11 and 12th one might be tiny bit shorter. will take some time but I will have them done Saturday and ship hopefully that Monday. I would say limit one per person but I'm not sure how many responses I get.

I ask however that you cover the shipping, SO LET'S JUST DO A $10 FLAT SHIPPING CHARGE, they weigh about 1# each. for some reason some areas cost more to ship from Minnesota.. I would prefer payment through paypal, there is an option to send money to family and friends and paypal does not charge a fee.
Once again ill purchase the material on Saturday, cut and mill it Saturday for shipping Monday, all I ask is to cover the shipping, I can't afford to ship them all myself right now...
Attached are a couple of photos for reference, *no cutter is included and you will need to make your own handle...*



















Already on list

1. *Stickthrower*
2. *Sawdust factory*
3. *Duncass* #10-24 FOR capneddies cutters
4. *Dst*
5. *Psdkevin*
6. *Gproch *
7. *Dmh* 
8. *Tdaniels*
9. *Catalina*
10. *Wendell white*
11. *Dale w*
12. *ru5611* #10-24 for capneddies cutters
13. Shop dad

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

geez man thats big of you
life is good at WWT


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Put me down for one of those. I've been against those tools for a while, partly due to price. But this price is great. Let me know what shipping works out to and I'll cut you a check (not a fan of paypal) or money order. Thanks again for the generosity.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd like one please...can't get to Paypal tonight, Verizon has dropped out internet connection, but hope to be back up tomorrow.

Sent using the Woodworking Talk app for Android phones


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I would definately take you up on that. Will you PM those lucky few with the paypal info?


----------



## tdaniels (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me know where to send pay pal to and what shipping would be to sun city ca.92585 would like one.
thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Put me down for one of those. I've been against those tools for a while, partly due to price. But this price is great. Let me know what shipping works out to and I'll cut you a check (not a fan of paypal) or money order. Thanks again for the generosity.


No problem sawdust ill pm you my adress

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tdaniels said:


> Let me know where to send pay pal to and what shipping would be to sun city ca.92585 would like one.
> thank you:thumbsup:


I can't send you pm yet YOU DON'T HAVE 25 POSTS Email me at [email protected]

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to have one also
Stormed here and Internet down will
Be able to send PayPal tomorrow
Zip is 76901
Thanks 
Wendell


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

wendell white said:


> I would love to have one also
> Stormed here and Internet down will
> Be able to send PayPal tomorrow
> Zip is 76901
> ...


Looks like I can't send you pm yet you don't have 25 posts.
Shoot me an email ill send you details..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Please add me to the list. Since I do not have 25 posts yet, I send you an email with the pertinent info.
Thanks,
George


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, If you don't mind, put me down for one. I've been wanting to try one of those for a while now.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

That is awesome of you! Could I be put down for one? Gene Felton a.k.a. "Catalina"-Zip 15349


----------



## Dale W. (Feb 22, 2012)

Shoot you can't beat a deal like that. I would like one please. Let me know the info for paypal.

Dale Wallace
[email protected]


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ONE MORE LEFT.......

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

ME ME ME!!!! No just playin.:laughing:

This is so cool of you to do!! Those of you getting these tools will be very happy with them. He does a great job on them. Ive still yet to find the time to make the handles for mine. Maybe this weekend, yeah right, Ive been saying that for 2 weeks now.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, so everyone, the names on the list that are bold and green I have all the info from you that I needed, exception of stickthrower that's picking it up locally, everyone else still needs to pm me their address. I sent out emails to the junior members to the emails provided if u didn't get anything then post a comment or email me at [email protected]

Looks like there is still one more left because I didn't get a response from a person that was interested in another thread, may be not online often?
I appreciate everyones interest

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would love to grab one. Can I get your email to send details? This is an awesome thing to do and really appreciated!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> I would love to grab one. Can I get your email to send details? This is an awesome thing to do and really appreciated!


 sure thing, you just took the last spot... send me an email to [email protected] since you cant do PMs yet. ill give you all info..


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Sound like beer names


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ALRIGHT, IT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE EVERYONES INFORMATION. 
I FORGOT ABOUT LABOR DAY MONDAY. SO IM GOING TO TRY AND MACHINE ALL SHAFT FRIDAY AND HAVE THEM TO POST OFFICE SATURDAY HOPEFULLY, I WANT TO GET AWAY FOR THE WEEKEND..
WORSE CASE THEY WILL ALL GO OUT TUESDAY, IF ANYONE CANT WAIT LET ME KNOW.

ALSO, MOST OF YOU HAVE SENT EXTRA :icon_smile::icon_smile: , AND I APPRECIATE THAT, ALL EXTRA FUNDS WILL GO TO ME PURCHASING KITS FOR THE CLASS THAT I WILL BE TEACHING KIDS WOODWORKING, I DONT THINK ANYONE HERE WILL BE AGAINST THAT, if you are, just pm me and i will send a refund for the difference..
thanks everyone, I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THESE TOOLS, and for those that have never used one, enjoy, but dont forget about your traditional turning tools...


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll take one! That would be awesome!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> I'll take one! That would be awesome!


added an extra one for you. just send payment and address through paypal. Demcka @ gmail.com

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think that is such a Great thing to do!


----------



## Dale W. (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wondering where everyone will be getting their cutters from? I am thinking Capt'n Eddies 18 mm. I guess there won't be a problem with Capt'n Eddie using a #10 screw and bars we are getting using a #8 screw?

I would like to go ahead and order my cutters but I don't want to order something that will not fit.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dale W. said:


> Just wondering where everyone will be getting their cutters from? I am thinking Capt'n Eddies 18 mm. I guess there won't be a problem with Capt'n Eddie using a #10 screw and bars we are getting using a #8 screw?
> 
> I would like to go ahead and order my cutters but I don't want to order something that will not fit.


I just measured the ewt cutter I make the shaft for, the cutter measures 16mm which tells me the easy wood tool cutter is smaller ygm eddies... But I'm sure they are also a little taller and should clear ok because I make my shaft to have the cutter even with the surface, so if you use the 18mm cutter it will most likely just be a little higher,. Worse case, you will need to do a little bit of grinding to the round edges of the shaft and maybe tap for the larger screw..


Since I have not machines these yet. You can still tell me what you want me to machine it to. For example my standard will be for the easywood tool cutter from woodcraft with a #8 screw. Post a comment if you want me to do a #10 screw with a 18mm oppening for cutter from capneddie, I have not purchased his cutters, so that's why my tools are made to the ewt cutter, so post here if you want the #10 tapped and 18mm cutter..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Post a comment if you want me to do a #10 screw with a 18mm oppening for cutter from capneddie, I have not purchased his cutters, so that's why my tools are made to the ewt cutter, so post here if you want the #10 tapped and 18mm cutter..


I'm really glad Dale asked the question, I didn't know there are different sizes of cutter and screw size/thread 

Please machine mine to the Cap'n Eddie size if you haven't already done it.

If it's too late, no problem, just put a note in the package saying what size it is ... means I have to wait before buying the cutter though, and then wait for it to arrive. That kind of delayed gratification thing isn't really my style :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I'm really glad Dale asked the question, I didn't know there are different sizes of cutter and screw size/thread
> 
> Please machine mine to the Cap'n Eddie size if you haven't already done it.
> 
> If it's too late, no problem, just put a note in the package saying what size it is ... means I have to wait before buying the cutter though, and then wait for it to arrive. That kind of delayed gratification thing isn't really my style :laughing:


I'm calling capnedie at noon to discuss this, because what if people that have the genuine ewt and want to buy a cutter from him. I'll now in a little but if he answers

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

OK< I TALKED TO CAPNEDDIE, AND HE SAID THAT HIS CUTTERS WILL NOT FIT THE GENUINE EWT TOOLS WITHOUT SOME GRINDING, SOUNDS LIKE THE SCREW WILL WORK. HERE IS THE DEAL, IM GOING TO STILL MACHINE ALL THE SHAFTS TO THE CUTTER YOU GET AT WOODCRAFT CI0 WITH THE #8-32 SCREW. 
PLEASE COMMENT HERE IF YOU WANT ME TO MACHINE TO CAPNEDDIES CUTTER WITH THE #10-24 SCREW, YOU CAN STILL USE THE EWT CUTTERS WITH THIS SINCE THEY ARE A LITTLE SMALLER, I WILL INCLUDE THE #10-24 SCREW WITH EACH SHAFT, BUT NOT THE #8-32 SINCE THEY COME WITH THE CUTTERS YOU BUY AT WOODCRAFT.

*PLEASE COMMENT HERE, I WILL BE MACHINING THESE TOMORROW "FRIDAY" AFTER 4PM, IF YOU DO NOT COMMENT, i WILL MACHINE FOR THE WOODCRAFT EWT CUTTER WITH #8-32 BY DEFAULT....*

*again if you forget to comment, you will need to slightly modify the shaft by grinding and tapping to fit the larger cutter from capneddie*

CAPNTEDDIE SHOULD CALL ME BACK SHORTLY WITH THE DIMENSION....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> OK< I TALKED TO CAPNEDDIE, AND HE SAID THAT HIS CUTTERS WILL NOT FIT THE GENUINE EWT TOOLS WITHOUT SOME GRINDING, SOUNDS LIKE THE SCREW WILL WORK. HERE IS THE DEAL, IM GOING TO STILL MACHINE ALL THE SHAFTS TO THE CUTTER YOU GET AT WOODCRAFT CI0 WITH THE #8-32 SCREW.
> PLEASE COMMENT HERE IF YOU WANT ME TO MACHINE TO CAPNEDDIES CUTTER WITH THE #10-24 SCREW, YOU CAN STILL USE THE EWT CUTTERS WITH THIS SINCE THEY ARE A LITTLE SMALLER, I WILL INCLUDE THE #10-24 SCREW WITH EACH SHAFT, BUT NOT THE #8-32 SINCE THEY COME WITH THE CUTTERS YOU BUY AT WOODCRAFT.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT HERE, I WILL BE MACHINING THESE TOMORROW "FRIDAY" AFTER 4PM, IF YOU DO NOT COMMENT, i WILL MACHINE FOR THE WOODCRAFT EWT CUTTER WITH #8-32 BY DEFAULT....
> ...


I will take one machined to Capneddies cutter with the #10-24. It looks like he has great prices on the cutters.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ru5611 said:


> I will take one machined to Capneddies cutter with the #10-24. It looks like he has great prices on the cutters.


Me too please :yes:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Rus, there seems to be a lot of interest. If you decide to do this again I'd love to be counted in. Nice give-back to the community! :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Rus, there seems to be a lot of interest. If you decide to do this again I'd love to be counted in. Nice give-back to the community! :thumbsup:


I have an extra one I can send you,, send paypal to [email protected] gmail.com and ill add you to the list. Also let me know if your getting cutter from capneddie or woodcraft... 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's awesome! Will do. Does anyone have pros and cons for either? One cut better? One easier to find?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> That's awesome! Will do. Does anyone have pros and cons for either? One cut better? One easier to find?


Well I never used capneddies cutters, and woodcraft stocks the easywood tool cutters, yes they are a little bit more $$, and the ewt cuters are a little narrower and thicker. Capneddie sent me the dimensions

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK, $ sent. I'll go with ewt. Thanks again!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Another update, I just picked up all the shafts. Here I have attached a photo, isnt it a pretty sight??? Another reminder, look at the list on the main post, if it has #10-24 next to your name, u will get a shaft machined to the cutters capneddie sells. All others will be for the ewt cutter u get at woodcraft with the #8-32 screw. Also I decided to just include a couple screws with each shaft incase you strip yours or loose it.. I will be machining these tmorrow after 4pm central time. So u have untill them to let me know if u will be using it with capneddies cutters









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Another update, I just picked up all the shafts. Here I have attached a photo, isnt it a pretty sight??? Another reminder, look at the list on the main post, if it has #10-24 next to your name, u will get a shaft machined to the cutters capneddie sells. All others will be for the ewt cutter u get at woodcraft with the #8-32 screw. Also I decided to just include a couple screws with each shaft incase you strip yours or loose it.. I will be machining these tmorrow after 4pm central time. So u have untill them to let me know if u will be using it with capneddies cutters
> 
> View attachment 50044
> 
> ...


 

oooowwwww awesome.......I can't wait to get my new handle on one of those.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Purdy!:smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

wendell white said:


> oooowwwww awesome.......I can't wait to get my new handle on one of those.....


I'd love to see what handles you guys plan for this. What length? How much steel do you embed into the wood? Do you drill the hole then turn the handle (and what size drill)? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert421960 has a thread on a handle that he made, we discussed howlong we made our handles, I think if you search for it youl find it...
Search for "new tool handles" I found it on my phone but I don't know how to copy the link...
Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, found it:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/new-tool-handles-41923/


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> I'd love to see what handles you guys plan for this. What length? How much steel do you embed into the wood? Do you drill the hole then turn the handle (and what size drill)? Sorry for all the questions!


Here's a LINK to a thread from the last time I made a handle for a tool. John Lucas gave great advice (as usual) concerning how deep to embed the steel into the handle.

I believe it's very important to make a ferrule so the wood doesn't start to split at the weakest point (the opening with the metal rod jammed in it).

Since the bar we are getting is square, and my drills make round holes, I'm not sure what size would be best ... I'll wait for more experienced folk to help with that information!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Here's a LINK to a thread from the last time I made a handle for a tool. John Lucas gave great advice (as usual) concerning how deep to embed the steel into the handle.
> 
> I believe it's very important to make a ferrule so the wood doesn't start to split at the weakest point (the opening with the metal rod jammed in it).
> 
> Since the bar we are getting is square, and my drills make round holes, I'm not sure what size would be best ... I'll wait for more experienced folk to help with that information!


So I crawled out of bed and snuk into the garage and measured the shaft and its .697" from edge to edge, I'm sure u can figure out what drill to use, I made mine a little tight going in and filled the voids with resin...
And the ferrule is a MUST

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice of you to do this. If you ever have another one please consider me on the list. I was busy with Isaac and missed this thread.:laughing:

Seriously though it's very nice of all you guys for the giveaways. :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i drilled my first on 5/8 i believe and it fit loose so the next one i drilled 9/16 and had to knock the corners off the shaft just a little to make it fit but i liked it alot better:yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice of you to do this. If you ever have another one please consider me on the list. I was busy with Isaac and missed this thread.:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though it's very nice of all you guys for the giveaways. :thumbsup::clap:


Will do

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice of you to do this. If you ever have another one please consider me on the list. I was busy with Isaac and missed this thread.:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though it's very nice of all you guys for the giveaways. :thumbsup::clap:


Sent you a pm..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, got all the shafts done, everybody got the #8-32 for the ewt cutter, the other two got #10-24 for capneddies cutter, I didn't have one so you may need to file allittle but I think it will fit, Dale W didn't respond so I wasn't sure what he wanted so I made #8-32 on one side and #10-32 on the other. I hope to ship all these out tomorrow.... 









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dropped off all packages at the post office,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Dale W. (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry about causing a problem guys and then disappearing. I lost internet connection for a day and a half so I wasn't able to respond.

Sorry you had to drill both ends since I didn't respond but I certainly appreciate it. I did want the Capt'n Eddie but I could have modified it. But none the less I am grateful for your extra effort. Can't wait to use it. I turned my handle yesterday so I am all giddy. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dale W. said:


> Sorry about causing a problem guys and then disappearing. I lost internet connection for a day and a half so I wasn't able to respond.
> 
> Sorry you had to drill both ends since I didn't respond but I certainly appreciate it. I did want the Capt'n Eddie but I could have modified it. But none the less I am grateful for your extra effort. Can't wait to use it. I turned my handle yesterday so I am all giddy. :laughing:


No problem Dale, enjoy

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

*just a reminder to everyone who got a tool. Please do a final check on the seating of your cutter, if it is not sitting perfectly flat and the edge is resting on something, it will break when you tighten the screw and you dont want that..*

All or most of you should be recieving your tool on Tuesday, I'm tracking them online . Hope they all get to their destination ok...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Got mine today. Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweet, everybody should be getting theirs today, I was looking through all the stuff I got.from all you guys, either with extra funds, sending a package or even both, all extra and all blanks will be put to good use in my class thank everyone..

Well I hope everyone remembers to post a picture of their handle they made, it would be cool to see the different once..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Got mine today also. I went ahead and ordered a shaft for the square cutter to go along with the round. Both of them look great. Thanks Rus! I'll be sure to post some pics of the handles (I'm thinking aluminum :yes

Thanks again!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dmh said:


> Got mine today also. I went ahead and ordered a shaft for the square cutter to go along with the round. Both of them look great. Thanks Rus! I'll be sure to post some pics of the handles (I'm thinking aluminum :yes
> 
> Thanks again!


Oooooo, that would be neat..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine arrived too -- thanks :thumbsup:

The envelope was a bit torn up when it got here, though -- I'm really glad you strapped it so firmly to the piece of card or it would have been gone.

It's the second time in 4 days that the mail has arrived with tears in the envelope -- last Friday they delivered an empty package from Italy, it *should* have contained 2 rods of black ebonite (a hard rubber compound used in making fountain pen sections).

I'm going to talk to the postmaster tomorrow, I don't know where it's happening but he ought to be made aware of what's happening.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Mine arrived too -- thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> The envelope was a bit torn up when it got here, though -- I'm really glad you strapped it so firmly to the piece of card or it would have been gone.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is the first time I shipped these in an envelope and I was paranoid and zip tied them, I'm glad that paid of and they got there ok... Maybe ill use the tyvek envelopes next time, but they are not flat rate 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Yeah, this is the first time I shipped these in an envelope and I was paranoid and zip tied them, I'm glad that paid of and they got there ok... Maybe ill use the tyvek envelopes next time, but they are not flat rate
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


You could wrap the tool & mounting card in a Tyvek envelope, then put that whole thing inside one of the flat rate envelopes ... get the best of both worlds :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> You could wrap the tool & mounting card in a Tyvek envelope, then put that whole thing inside one of the flat rate envelopes ... get the best of both worlds :yes:


Good idea...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Mine arrived too -- thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> The envelope was a bit torn up when it got here, though -- I'm really glad you strapped it so firmly to the piece of card or it would have been gone.


Ditto. Got it! Rainy here so the envelope was a bit damp in the corner and torn. One of the zip ties was broken but the other held thankfully. I think the sharp corners tear the envelope. Give them a little covering and you should be golden.

Thank you, it looks awesome! I'm trying to finish some other projects so I can get a handle turned. Look forward to seeing what others do with these bad-boys. :thumbsup:

Of course now I'm thinking set... I see you have done the square cutters. Have you made any for the diamond cutter?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Ditto. Got it! Rainy here so the envelope was a bit damp in the corner and torn. One of the zip ties was broken but the other held thankfully. I think the sharp corners tear the envelope. Give them a little covering and you should be golden.
> 
> Thank you, it looks awesome! I'm trying to finish some other projects so I can get a handle turned. Look forward to seeing what others do with these bad-boys. :thumbsup:
> 
> Of course now I'm thinking set... I see you have done the square cutters. Have you made any for the diamond cutter?


Havny done one for a diamond one, I don't have the cutter for our mill, you are the first person to ask... I'll have to look into it,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

i just looked up all packages and they show up as delivered today, and two were attempted but no one home...
Let me know if any body doesnt recieve their intact, ill get another one sent out...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Got mine today. Look amazing. Thanks again


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Time to go to WC. Thanks again.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Got mine yesterday afternoon! Thanks a bunch! Ive got a piece of American Chestnut stump Im thinking aqbout using for the handle! Thanks again. Gene


----------



## tdaniels (Sep 18, 2011)

got mine yesterday. looks great good job thanks:thumbsup:.wont be doing much with it for a while just got home from surgery and will be laid up for at least a month.:thumbdown:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tdaniels said:


> got mine yesterday. looks great good job thanks:thumbsup:.wont be doing much with it for a while just got home from surgery and will be laid up for at least a month.:thumbdown:


Tools aren't going anywere, hope you get better soon...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Got mine and it looks awesome. Can't wait to throw up pictures of my first project I complete. Thank you again.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> Got mine and it looks awesome. Can't wait to throw up pictures of my first project I complete. Thank you again.


No problem, enjoy

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

A little tuning, the handle done and hopefully tomorrow I get to try this sucker out.:yes:

Thanks again Rus! :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a solid looking handle,,,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

dmh said:


> A little tuning, the handle done and hopefully tomorrow I get to try this sucker out.:yes:
> 
> Thanks again Rus! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 50518


 Way cool!! Can you share some info? I have 2 of these tools that I still havnt turned handles for. I may do something like this if it dosnt require a metal lathe or a bunch of machining.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

dmh said:


> A little tuning, the handle done and hopefully tomorrow I get to try this sucker out.:yes:
> 
> Thanks again Rus! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 50518


That looks really good DMH. I'd be interested in hearing more too.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't use anything special really. Wood lathe, a piece of solid aluminum 1" round stock, 2- 1/4 x 20 allen head set screws and a piece of clear tubing you can find at lowes or HD.

The aluminum isn't as pricey as I thought it would be. I picked up a 12' piece of it locally a while back for I think around $25-$30.

They are drilled on the wood lathe and since they are longer then my lathe can handle I made a couple of guide blocks to help keep the hole centered.


Here's the guide blocks.










How the hole gets centered in the blocks.











Here they are clamped to the bed of the lathe and a pair of vise grips to keep the handle from spinning while it's drilled. I start off with a small bit and work my way up. Drilling is probably the only tricky part I would say. After you get so deep you have to be sure to back the handle off to clean out the chips. It also starts to heat up pretty good so I'll just set it aside to cool every so often. The bit wants to grab as you get up to the larger sizes. Just have to take it easy as you go.












After that it's just taken to the drill press to drill the holes for the set screws and then taped.

The hole for Rus's bar I drilled to 9/16 and just ground the corners off to fit.

Any questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dmh said:


> I don't use anything special really. Wood lathe, a piece of solid aluminum 1" round stock, 2- 1/4 x 20 allen head set screws and a piece of clear tubing you can find at lowes or HD.
> 
> The aluminum isn't as pricey as I thought it would be. I picked up a 12' piece of it locally a while back for I think around $25-$30.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I like to see different types of handlez,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I see, very cool. The clear tubing is what threw me off, it makes it look like the end of the handle where the set screws are, is machined.

Is the clear tubing glued in placed or does it fit snug? How long did you make your handle?

I may try one of these. I really like it. thanks for posting.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you turn aluminum with standard HSS turning tools? I ask because I would like to make a handle out of metal and I know you can turn certain metals with HSS tools like brass.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I see, very cool. The clear tubing is what threw me off, it makes it look like the end of the handle where the set screws are, is machined.
> 
> Is the clear tubing glued in placed or does it fit snug? How long did you make your handle?
> 
> I may try one of these. I really like it. thanks for posting.


No problem at all. The tubing is just a snug fit, no glue. I'll cut it a little long, get it started on the handle and then tap it on the workbench to get it the rest of the way up. After that I just trim the excess off the bottom. The first one I made I used water to help get the tubing slid on but it ended up leaving water marks under it so now it just goes on dry.

The one I posted earlier is a 16" but I also have a couple of 12" ones.









Also, Capt Eddy had a video were he made the same thing out of an old push/pull bar from a commercial door. It's 1" so that's an option for the aluminum if you cant find it locally.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dmh said:


> No problem at all. The tubing is just a snug fit, no glue. I'll cut it a little long, get it started on the handle and then tap it on the workbench to get it the rest of the way up. After that I just trim the excess off the bottom. The first one I made I used water to help get the tubing slid on but it ended up leaving water marks under it so now it just goes on dry.
> 
> The one I posted earlier is a 16" but I also have a couple of 12" ones.
> 
> Also, Capt Eddy had a video were he made the same thing out of an old push/pull bar from a commercial door. It's 1" so that's an option for the aluminum if you cant find it locally.


Very nice

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Its been a week since everybody got their shaft. THERE SHOULD BE MORE PICTURES AND UPDATES ON THE HANDLES BY NOW... I need to see more....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Its been a week since everybody got their shaft. THERE SHOULD BE MORE PICTURES AND UPDATES ON THE HANDLES BY NOW... I need to see more....


And it is going to be a while. Just got my first lathe on Friday. Right now I am on step two of the instructions: plug the cord into an outlet☺


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> And it is going to be a while. Just got my first lathe on Friday. Right now I am on step two of the instructions: plug the cord into an outlet☺


Lol, the fun is about to begin,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in the midst of several big craft shows, preparing for holiday shows and have 2 weekends worth of class for my day job. Don't hold your breath :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I got as far as buying the metal fitting for the ferrule ... can't decide what wood to use for the handle :huh:

(Not got the inserts yet anyway, so there's no pressure :laughing


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, cool...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I got as far as buying the metal fitting for the ferrule ... can't decide what wood to use for the handle :huh:
> 
> (Not got the inserts yet anyway, so there's no pressure :laughing


I made handle out of bubinga last night for my mini carbide, and it turned out nice, you should look onto bubinga...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I made handle out of bubinga last night for my mini carbide, and it turned out nice, you should look onto bubinga...


It surely is a nice wood -- I've got a few bubinga pen blanks but nothing big enough to make a turning tool handle from.

There's still some walnut left over from when I made the detail gouge handle, and I've got some mystery wood that I suspect is mahogany, but it's right on the border of being "just thick enough"/"too thin" for a decent tool handle.

("Project wood" is what the local Rockler store labels offcuts and stuff they can't immediately recognize -- I got a couple of bargains that way :yes


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, the fun is about to begin,
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


As you can tell, I am truly a beginner. I retired a year ago, and being a workaholic, I had no hobbies. I always had some interest in woodworking, so I decided to build me a second workbench and put it in the garage. My wife would not appreciate any wood dust in the basement. I build an 8 ft bench on wheels, next I bought a miter saw. After perusing the Internet I decided to try my hand at scrolling. I bought a very cheap saw just in case I did not like the hobby. Well, I got hooked, so I upgraded to a Delta. Now I am in the process if building 20 Christmas luminarias for my front yard and a few others for gifts.

After spending way too much time on this forum, wood turning has now piqued my interest. Not intending to make the same mistake twice, I did not get the cheapest lathe on the market. I received my Nova II on Friday, went to woodcraft and bought a few accessories an a couple of pen kits. I am waiting for a few more to arrive in the mail this week. I should the be able to start on my first pen.

After this weekend, I have been grounded and put on a budget by my better half. Considering how much I have invested so far, I cannot complain. I anticipate that I will do my turning strictly for fun and gifts, so all of you are safe from competition.😜

George


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gproch said:


> As you can tell, I am truly a beginner. I retired a year ago, and being a workaholic, I had no hobbies. I always had some interest in woodworking, so I decided to build me a second workbench and put it in the garage. My wife would not appreciate any wood dust in the basement. I build an 8 ft bench on wheels, next I bought a miter saw. After perusing the Internet I decided to try my hand at scrolling. I bought a very cheap saw just in case I did not like the hobby. Well, I got hooked, so I upgraded to a Delta. Now I am in the process if building 20 Christmas luminarias for my front yard and a few others for gifts.
> 
> After spending way too much time on this forum, wood turning has now piqued my interest. Not intending to make the same mistake twice, I did not get the cheapest lathe on the market. I received my Nova II on Friday, went to woodcraft and bought a few accessories an a couple of pen kits. I am waiting for a few more to arrive in the mail this week. I should the be able to start on my first pen.
> 
> ...


Lol, wow , I picked up a scroll saw a.few months back for $20 I think its a ryobi, I didn't really get into it much and now it sits collecting dust, then I picked up my first lathe for $20 and I was hooked and now 2 months after starting to turn stuff, I have a full size lathe, not a nova but it does the job..

If your getting into pens, I have a thread started requesting input on my next tool giveaway its a set of 3, it will be the mini tools for small items and perfect for pens, could use the input...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, wow , I picked up a scroll saw a.few months back for $20 I think its a ryobi, I didn't really get into it much and now it sits collecting dust, then I picked up my first lathe for $20 and I was hooked and now 2 months after starting to turn stuff, I have a full size lathe, not a nova but it does the job..
> 
> If your getting into pens, I have a thread started requesting input on my next tool giveaway its a set of 3, it will be the mini tools for small items and perfect for pens, could use the input...
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


My Nova is not a full size but the Nova Comet II. I know what the wifely limits are.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

gproch said:


> My Nova is not a full size but the Nova Comet II. I know what the wifely limits are.


Well, it has 12" swing and 16" between centers -- not long enough to turn a baseball bat in one piece, but it should be great for pens, peppermills, bowls up to 10" or possibly even a little larger, and of course ..._ tool handles_ :thumbsup:

Welcome to the vortex :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Its been a week since everybody got their shaft. THERE SHOULD BE MORE PICTURES AND UPDATES ON THE HANDLES BY NOW... I need to see more....


I'm afraid there will be a wait here too, though hopefully not too long. I recently acquired my first lathe as well. It needs a little clean-up, not bad, but other than a midling HSS tool set I still need tooling such as a chuck, faceplate, drill chuck. I've been trying to figure out how to make the handle with only a drive center and live center. :shifty:

I actually may use the drill press for the hole. I've got some hickory with this cutter's name on it.

I'm also wrapping up a project I'll post about next weekend when I have a chance to complete it, and have a shop organization project in front of this. It's going to start getting cold and I need to think about getting my wife's car back in the garage. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I'm afraid there will be a wait here too, though hopefully not too long. I recently acquired my first lathe as well. It needs a little clean-up, not bad, but other than a midling HSS tool set I still need tooling such as a chuck, faceplate, drill chuck. I've been trying to figure out how to make the handle with only a drive center and live center. :shifty:
> 
> I actually may use the drill press for the hole. I've got some hickory with this cutter's name on it.
> 
> I'm also wrapping up a project I'll post about next weekend when I have a chance to complete it, and have a shop organization project in front of this. It's going to start getting cold and I need to think about getting my wife's car back in the garage. :laughing:


I guess everyone is busy now a days...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

